# 58 gallon. The Cow Pasture. *Journal



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

About seven months ago and just around $800 ago I had this great idea.
I want to build from the ground up my very own planted tank. A tank with exactly what I wanted, malaysian biotope type tank.

I did about a month and a half of research about the fish I had already chosen. Rasboras.
I studied their habitat. Malaysia. I studied the plants there and the conditions.
Mostly thing attainable in a low-er Tech setup. So that is exactly what I did.

As it went I changed a few things here and there. Basically I picked a biotope and took all the things out I didn't like. Ex: blackwater... ick, I'll pass. And some of the plants and no way was I going to get Malaysian driftwood again.

I think picked how I wanted to mount the tank, I wanted it to look "RICH."
A picture frame tank, nice square shape....no more of that akward 55 gallon rectangle shape junk.
I spent about three weeks searching for the perfect tank. I came to an Oceanic 58 gallon tank.
Almost square in shape, extra thick glass, and almost show quality welds.
I then went about picking the ehiem filter the inline heater, lighting, substrate. All of the essentials, I probably took more time than I really needed to pick all the materials but they're all what seem best for my setup.

So that's the background on the tank, here's some info on the actual stand and set.

My father and I built the entire wall for this tank. The bottom while not yet finish will house a bookcase. It was built to withstand about 2tons of weight and built with precision lasers and such to ensure perfect levelness and avoid twisting and torque on the tank.
This took about one month to complete the wall to where it is now. There's about a weekends worth of work left.
It took me what seems like forever to pick driftwood. That was a thought from the very first day I decided to build this tank. About 3 weeks ago I finally decided on manzanita. And I bought the larger $70 pack just to have a better choice of exactly what I wanted.

With all that said and done, about 1/3 of the wood has sank so far. I've pretty much decided on mainly anubias and very very easy low light plants.

well here goes. Please post ALL comments. Don't be shy! lol

The rough draft>>









Under construction>>>









Finishing work>>>>









Soaking the Driftwood>>>> I posted pics of this because I've never actually seen pics of this part before..so lol









The setup as is>>> I'm taking suggestions on this. Please don't hold back anything. If there's a piece of driftwood I should move or anything tell me. Also keep in mind that this isn't all of the "available" driftwood I have, so if you think another piece would look better kinda describe it and it's positioning.










comments?

thanks to everyone on this forum who has helped me in anyway in building this tank. This one is dedicated to APC.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow. Well worth the $800 so far. 

My tanks don't compare. lol.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

thank you!

I'm very happy, I think. haha
It's mixed. I'm anxious to get plants and fish to really "complete" the picture, you know?
But when I put the wood in and filled it. I got this awesome feeling of accomplishment.
I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

First off the setup looks great!! I love the built in tanks. I can't wait to see what it looks like when the plants fill in!

Second, I am wondering if you were looking to part with a few pieces of that wood? That tub looks full and I only see a few in your tank. I am not too far from you (Canton, Oh) and would love to take some of that wood off your hands!! 

Third, are you a member of the Greater Akron Aquarium Society? the meeting are held very close to you. Pleas pm me if you are interested in some info!!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

from what you've got started, i see great promise of an awesome tank. you definitely have to keep us updated.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Believe me updates are forth coming. 
Just as soon as I get the rest of this driftwood to sink.

mshaeffer, I would happily give a few pieces. That is of course after mom gets her pick. haha. But I'm sure there may be some left over. So I'll let you know soon?

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Your work starts very good, I guess you will follow the natural ways as Sir Amano...I love your driftwood use, some kind off moss, anubias and ferns may good for this lay-out....


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks Moo, I look forward to hearing from you and maybe even seeing this tank in person!!


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

Really enjoy the built-in project. The hardscape is just great!! Looking forward to seeing pictures of the aquascape with the plants.

Ed


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

The branch jutting towards the front of the tank is really awkward imho , should follow the rest of the movement to the right!


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I completely agree with you. lol.
I'm trying for different setups right now. I had a few in mind, but I have sooo much wood that I could use and such different forms, I dunno what to do with myself. There's still about 10 pieces that haven't sank.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice pieces of wood you have there. 
I think the positions will be more dynamic if you had the pieces pointing towards the top corners for the bigger pieces. The small pieces can point to the front bottom corners...


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice start. I really like how you're framing the tank into a false wall. I hope to do something similar in my next house between rooms. To that effect, I was wondering how you plan on working in the tank. Is the back of the wall open to allow to access into the tank? It looks like the part above the tank is drywall, and not a hinged door or anything. Is that right? So, when you trim, you'll have to trim from the back, and walk around front to see how it looks?


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

yep, you got it.
Yes it can be a bit annoying, but it's like a 5 foot walk. lol
Plus I made the background a solid piece of board so that I can slide in and out easily. So its not too bad.
We put a hinged door above my moms 75, and I just don't like the way it looks. Plus it didn't come down all the way. I wanted a really "fixed" look with out making it look like a stand.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice start Matthew. I look forward to the updates! One question, why 'cow pasture'?


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

haha, uh. Lack of a better title?
I had to make it some interesting right? lol


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

beautifull hardscape ,the driftwood seems to be perfectly placed ,cant wait to see it planted


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

sweet...i see the wood now..heehee..


----------

